# Neofinetia Joyang



## Erythrone (May 28, 2017)

Got it from South Korea last summer. Incredible little thing. Obviously a hybrid, but ... who cares ? Not me. Sold as Noef. Joyang. There were 7 buds but I managed to break one...



Neofinetia Joyang web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (May 28, 2017)

Gorgeous color!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (May 28, 2017)

Undoubtedly a hybrid, but we'll claim it as Neofinetia! Beautiful plant!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 28, 2017)

OMG!!! 
Sign me up for the next available division! 
It is gorgeous and seven flowers per spike?

The color intensity seems much better than Raikonmaru.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## abax (May 28, 2017)

Gorgeous color and seems prolific. Does it retain the typical Neo fragrance?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2017)

super colour


----------



## Secundino (May 29, 2017)

WOw! Lovely colour!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2017)

Crap-o-lay!! Nice!


----------



## Erythrone (May 29, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Crap-o-lay!! Nice!



Don't know what Crap-O lay means but I suppose it is similare to Holly crap?


----------



## Erythrone (May 29, 2017)

abax said:


> Gorgeous color and seems prolific. Does it retain the typical Neo fragrance?




Yes, but not as strong as true Neof


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2017)

Of course the color is pretty wild, but I also like the straight nectaries.


----------



## John M (Jun 2, 2017)

Stunning! Wow!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 5, 2017)

Amazing colour and nicely displayed.


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 5, 2017)

Beauty!!


----------

